# Hornet Pumpkin In The Exterior Ac Cover



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Hope you had a nice 4th.
The TT sat too long uncovered and got a hornet nest in the exterior AC cover. Thinking out loud on how to get them out without damaging the roof with canned hornet spray. I will get the water soluble concentrate and mix in the sprayer. I know the best way to kill the pumpkin is to stick the spray wand in the nest, the dieing ones clog the hole and block the others escape. Sounds easy enough but on a ladder, in the dark, with angry hornets will not be pleasant. 
Or, do I cover with a sheet and soak it down with poison, let them get it on them when they areactive out in the morning?
Looking for ideas.
TIA,
crunchman


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Can you place a large garbage bag over the AC unit? If so then you can kill them all inside the bag with a spray killer. 
Depending on the size of the nest it can be difficult to kill all the hornets inside the nest. If you can saturate the nest and let it set for some time you will be better off. 
If you can wrap it up and preplan where you can get the nozzle into the nest you should be ok. Oh and night time is of course the best time. 
I did hear about someone freezing the nest then removing it and killing them. 
Just my 0.2 cents. 
Good Luck


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I've been usin this stuff called Ortho Max. It's a foam that completely engulfs the target and they have no chance to get at you. By the time the foam melts away they are dead. Mine wasn't as big as what you're describing but you might give it a try. Try shooting it up through the entrance and keep on pumping. ----Mike


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Red Beard said:


> Can you place a large garbage bag over the AC unit? If so then you can kill them all inside the bag with a spray killer.
> Depending on the size of the nest it can be difficult to kill all the hornets inside the nest. If you can saturate the nest and let it set for some time you will be better off.
> If you can wrap it up and preplan where you can get the nozzle into the nest you should be ok. Oh and night time is of course the best time.
> I did hear about someone freezing the nest then removing it and killing them.
> ...


Thank you for the reply. 
A large clear bag might work and is a good idea.If I could get it over the unit, I could sinch it closed to contain most. The pumpkin is the size of a small watermellon so I should only have several hundred to deal with. Has anyone removed the exterior cover? I saw 5 or 6 screws per side. Does it lift straight off or is there a latch?
TIA,
crunchman


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow! a picture of this thing would be cool!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> wow! a picture of this thing would be cool!


The nest is hard to see through the cover. If I can kill them without destroying the nest, I will post a pic. Would be nice to sneak 'em and remove the cover without spraying the TT with poison but I have a hunch they will know I am there.







Update to follow.
crunchman


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Wait until night and hit them hard with a CO2 type fire extinguisher. When that cools them down they will be really slow. Then use the killer on them.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Buy a new camper....I hate wasp's, bee's, Hornets, Mud daubers and any other sort of stinging creatures.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I would worry about using poison in the air conditioning unit. When you turn it on, you have the poison circulating through your trailer, unless I'm missing something. Maybe just use the Co2 to freeze them dead or cover with a bag and suffocate them. I don't know, just suggesting alternatives to poison.

These don't exactly fit your situation but might give you an idea.

Aerial nests
Place a cloth bag over the entire nest and quickly tie it off at the top; as you draw in the tie, pull the nest free. The bag should be well sealed. Set the bag in a pail of water; drop a rock on the bag to keep it fully submerged.
Ground nests
If the entrance to the nest is easy to see, it can be blocked using a large, clear bowl. Use caution as there may be more than one entrance to underground nests. Set the bowl over the nest entrance and work it into the ground a bit so there are no exit routes for the wasps. This will confuse the wasps, but they won't try to dig a new entrance. The bowl should remain in place for several weeks.
Underground or inside wall nests
Nests in wall voids or underground are more difficult to remove, and should be left to the professional. (If you detect a wasp nest in the wall, do not try to eradicate it from the outside. This will force them further into the house.)
When hiring a professional to treat wasp problems in the home, ask what methods will be used. A non-toxic alternative to insect sprays and dusts is vacuuming. Some professional exterminators are equipped with specially adapted vacuum cleaners to draw out the wasps, which are then sold to pharmaceutical companies who extract the venom for immunotherapy.

Here is another how-to with the poison. If it is all going in the nest, you might not have too much problem.

Hornets are far more difficult and dangerous to control than paper wasps. The nests resemble a large, inverted tear-drop shaped ball which typically is attached to a tree, bush or side of a building. Hornet nests may contain thousands of wasps which are extremely aggressive when disturbed. The nests are often located out of reach and removal is best accomplished by a professional pest control firm.

A full wasp suit sealed at the wrists, ankles and collar is recommended when disposing of a hornet nest. Treatment can be accomplished by applying a wasp freeze-type, aerosol insecticide or dust formulation (Sevin, or Ficam,) directly into the nest opening. Hornet nests have a single opening, usually toward the bottom, where the wasps enter and exit. It is essential that the paper envelope of the nest not be broken open during treatment or the irritated wasps will scatter in all directions, causing even greater problems.

Following treatment, wait at least a day before removing the nest to ensure that all of the wasps are killed. If hornets continue to be observed, the application may need to be repeated. Experienced pest control operators will sometimes remove a hornet nest which is attached to a branch by slipping a plastic garbage bag over the intact nest and clipping it at the point of attachment. This technique should not be attempted by anyone else and should only be done at night with a wasp suit.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

mmblantz said:


> I've been usin this stuff called Ortho Max. It's a foam that completely engulfs the target and they have no chance to get at you. By the time the foam melts away they are dead. Mine wasn't as big as what you're describing but you might give it a try. Try shooting it up through the entrance and keep on pumping. ----Mike


I hit that nest last night with a water based foam poison. Ortho max in the can. ( thank you mmblantz )
I was all geared up for a fight due to the number of wasp seen during the day. I shined the light on them and the guards just looked at me. I covered the roof around the AC unit with cardboard and with a 3 second burst, the nest was enveloped with foam. A couple of them walked towards the flashlight but that was it. I hope I got them, I will let you guys know. This weekend, I will pull the AC cover to post the nest pic and also to wash any dead hornets and poison out.
Thank you all for your suggestions.
crunchman


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

What does it mean if I was looking forward to your update??









Hopefully it worked...I wouldn't be surprised if you needed round 2 for those deeper in the nest. Good luck!


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

OK&#8230;. I can&#146;t believe I&#146;m the first one to think of this&#8230; Or maybe I&#146;m the only one diabolical enough to write it down.

Do you have any RV shops near by with a nice restaurant across the street? (Preferably a shop that you don&#146;t like)

If you do you can juts drop it off to have them &#147;check the A/C&#148;









Then sit across the street and enjoy the show.

YOU CAN&#146;T BUY THIS KIND OF ENTERTAINMENT!!!!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

navycranes said:


> OK&#8230;. I can't believe I'm the first one to think of this&#8230; Or maybe I'm the only one diabolical enough to write it down.
> 
> Do you have any RV shops near by with a nice restaurant across the street? (Preferably a shop that you don't like)
> 
> ...


Diabolical, simply diabolical...I love it!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I thought about taking the camper out for an extended drive, say 20-30 miles. Let the little buggers try to catch you at 60mph. Downside would be if a few found their way into the camper....

Diabolical would be swinging by the local biker bar that wakes you up at all hours of the morning when they leave........loud exhaust for safety my butt!!! Yes, I've lived there, for a short time.

JR


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

navycranes said:


> OK&#8230;. I can't believe I'm the first one to think of this&#8230; Or maybe I'm the only one diabolical enough to write it down.
> 
> Do you have any RV shops near by with a nice restaurant across the street? (Preferably a shop that you don't like)
> 
> ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Waiting patiently for what happened! and Pics!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Waiting patiently for what happened! and Pics!


I will post pics this weekend. They did not even put up a fight. No damage from the spray.
crunchman


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

crunchman12002 said:


> Waiting patiently for what happened! and Pics!


I will post pics this weekend. They did not even put up a fight. No damage from the spray.
crunchman
[/quote]

Oh sure! Tease us and then make us wait!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Be careful!!! i would try the foam, its what i use around the house and it works real well!! Good luck!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

twincam said:


> Be careful!!! i would try the foam, its what i use around the house and it works real well!! Good luck!


So tell us did the foam work ? Did you get rid of the Hornets?

Waiting patiently for what happened! and Pics!

Happy Camping...Lynn


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> wow! a picture of this thing would be cool!


Sorry for the delay in posting the pics. It is not as big as it looked with the cover on but once removed and cut open 5 level highrise they built in there. The Ortho Home Defense Max Foam water based spray did not harm the roof or the cover on AC. It kills quick and foams enough to engulf entire nest. Good stuff!
crunchman


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm thinking cantaloupe instead of pumpkin but it's still a formidable hive. Glad to hear it all worked out with no damage. Maybe the brand of killer you used should be placed on a pinned thread for future reference.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

It's still big enough!!! Those things hurt too. And if you're allergic like I am it can put you it the hospital or in a box!! I swear by that foam Ortho Max. I use it in all the tricky spots like door jambs of cars, inside fenders ect... Glad it worked for you!! ---Mike


----------

